# 802.11g Wireless Notebook Network Card   F5D7010 on gentoo

## KaiNeR

I have this Belkin 802.11g Wireless Notebook Network Card   F5D7010

PCMCIA card, but i want to get it working on my laptop under gentoo, i have installed Gentoo ok on my laptop but i dont know what modules to install into the kernel to get it to work. 

I have installed the PCMCIA modules into the kernel but the card instnt detected. Has anyone got this card working under linux ? if so what kernel are you using and what modules ?

----------

## aych

i've got this card too.. i used to use a dlink 650 but i cant get this one to work.. any help is appreciated. is there a driverset for this?

----------

## Lord Spector

Wireless has a poor native support for Linux so you need to play around a bit with importing drivers from windows.

You can do this with ndiswrapper which is in portage...

Here is a HOW-TO

I have written one myself but I can't find it now   :Laughing: 

Oh and I found that the only version of ndiswrapper that works for me is 0.8 but not the one in portage... The one in portage doesn't bring up my card...

Anyway if you need more help just ask here

Regards

Spector

----------

## Kompi

Madwifi-Drivers should do the job. These drivers are still in development and have known bugs, but work.

```
emerge madwifi-driver
```

and have a look at: http://madwifi.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Lord Spector

I think Belkin cards or at least the ones mentioned above use a Broadcom chipset while MADwifi only supports  Atheros based cards

Ndiswrapper would still be the best if not the only option...

----------

## Kompi

Hum, yes you are right Lord Spector.  I thought it was an atheros chipset.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## torque2k3

FYI, from the NdisWrapper List:

==================

# Card: Belkin F5D7010

Chipset: Broadcom 94306

pciid: 14e4:4320

Driver: Dell http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R76521na.EXE, Emachines http://downloads.emachines.com/network/Broadcom_80211g_3_20_23_0.zip, Compaq ftp://ftp.compaq.com/pub/softpaq/sp23001-23500/SP23067.exe

Other: Gentoo 2.6.7 w/ Ndiswrapper 0.9. WEP works with non-broadcasting essid. WPA works with broadcasting essid with either AES or TKIP ciphers.

# Card: Belkin F5D7010 Wireless-G Notebook Adapter

Chipset: RaLink RT2500

pciid: 1814:0201 (rev 01)

Driver: ndiswrapper 0.11 and A-Link ftp://ftp.a-link.com/wl54h/WL54driver2.2.6.0.zip

Other: Debian sid/i386, kernel 2.6.7/9, Inspiron 2650. Tried the linux driver (v1.4.3.0) from http://www.ralinktech.com/ -- module loaded, interface created, but settings for iwconfig don't get committed. Tried to get NDIS driver off CD but couldn't locate/extract INF file. Finally tried NDIS driver for another card using RT2500 (the A-Link above), and (so far) it has worked wonderfully.

# Card: Belkin F5D7010 54g (802.11g and 802.11b capable) 32-bit CardBus? wireless card

Chipset: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

pciid: 14e4:4320 (rev 03)

Driver: files/Drivers/WinMe98/bcmwl5a.inf on installation CD (WinXP2K/bcmwl5.inf did NOT work, and fewer errors were printed when running ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5a.inf in the same directory as bcmwl5.sys - don't know if that's strictly necessary)

Other: See Distributions for details on this Fedora Core 3 install. Using ndiswrapper 0.12.

==================

{sigh} So it seems they've followed in DLink's footsteps and released multiple versions of the same model of card with different chipsets. I've got one of these, with a small sticker on the back labelled "version 3000"... and I can't find a thing about it. I'm going to assume Broadcom chipset and get the drivers.

In XP SP1, this card blue-screens my Compaq Evo N610c... go figure. I just set up a dualboot on it with Gentoo 2004.3, so hopefully I can discern if it's a faulty card or just chalk it up to really bad Windows drivers.   :Smile: 

EDIT: I guess it pays to look at the CD which came with the device! I had to search for it, but found it in a stack of books. My bad!  The version 3000 is using a RaLink RT2500 chipset, so the middle card listed above is what you're using. I'm downloading the drivers now from that supplied link, as I can't find the .INF file on the CD, either, and I don't feel like finding a program to look through the packages on the CD.   :Rolling Eyes:   Hope this helps someone with the same card! I'll try to remember to post info on the ndiswrapper install, as it's my first time using it (been using DWL-650 and Orinoco Silver cards up to this point, no issues with them).

----------

## srphsp

Has anyone tried this card on 64-bit Linux yet ?  :Confused: 

----------

## nlightn

I have gotten this card working in Gentoo using ndiswrapper (version 1.1, I believe) and the RaLink RT2500 driver from the link above (in torque2k3's post).  I even got WPA working using wpa_supplicant.  Follow the wireless howto on the Gentoo Wiki and you should be fine.

----------

## jakubc

RT2500 is in portage... you don't need ndiswrapper for it... just though I'd point this out for completenes' sake  :Smile: 

so

```

emerge rt2500

```

and then just modprobe it, and you should be set (if you have SMP and 4K stacks diabled that is:-) )

----------

## ahubu

 *jakubc wrote:*   

> RT2500 is in portage... you don't need ndiswrapper for it... just though I'd point this out for completenes' sake

 

True, but you can't use wpa_supplicant with it, because it doesn't support it. And nowadays, you really don't want to use WEP (because I read everywhere that it can be cracked easily).

edit: wrong, me. rt2500 driver seems to support wpa natively. hooray  :Smile: 

----------

